# The Hold Out.... Pics and short Video



## Remuda1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Here's the last ewe that I have to lamb (I'm secretly hoping that as I type, she's already had it/them down in the barn, lol!). She looks pretty comfy though, might be holding out because she wants to continue getting fed individually and continue getting a private room!!






At least my hens are cooperating! Here's a pic of my first green egg from some new girls that I bought . Easter eggers are cool! The white egg is there for comparison.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 22, 2012)

yes, she does look like she is enjoying her private accomodations...LOL...wishing a safe uneventful birthing to end your season on a happy note!!!!!  Raining like crazy all night here and will all of today...my sheep and lambs are all under cover peeking out wondering if it will ever end.  Guess I'll don my rain gear and take the hounds out, feed the sheep and by then you may have posted new baby pics


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 22, 2012)

Neat green egg...we've yet to buy chicks this spring...soon!


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Mar 22, 2012)

she says "nah...dont think Im ready to give up the sheepie sheraton yet.." LOL

OK, explain on the green egg..they actually have chickens who have COLORED eggs? I am not a bird person, know nothing of chickens..


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 22, 2012)

Okay...have gone out in pouring rain, fed the critters...and still nothing?  Hrrumphhh...

About the egg colours, there are breeds that have green, blue, copper, and a dark green olive colour.  Kinda neat.  I'm going for Rhode Island Reds this year, so will have brown eggs.  Had bantams last few years and would rather have the larger eggs and larger meat birds.


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 22, 2012)

I really thought she'd had it when I went out to do chores because the other two that I am keeping in at night were the only two raising h*ll vocally to get fed/out.  She IS being uncharacteristically quiet but I've seen no boogies or anything else exiting her body other than the usual  . I dawdled doing chores just to see if she was going to give any additional reason to keep her up, but she didn't.  I'm pretty sure she's going to have it today though.  She's obviously dropped, her hootie is showing pinky and she's not staying with the other two ewes in the paddock.  I'll keep ya posted!

The green egg came from a chicken called an Easter Egger..... It's a cross between an Ameraucana (blue egg layer) and any brown laying bird.  Some lay blue, some lay pink and some will just lay light brown.  Here's some from my Black Copper Marans hens (the darkest brown ones)





And here's one of my cartons that I will sell.





I didn't start out to be in "egg sales" but I ended up getting too many eggs for me and my family so I posted them on CraigsList and now have had to get more hens to keep up with demand.  I sure don't make a profit or anything but it helps to pay for their feed, which isn't a big expense since I free range them anyway.  They are locked up safely at night to avoid predators.  

Okay......this took up 5-10 minutes, I'm going to go check the ewe again, LOL!


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 22, 2012)

Remuda1 said:
			
		

> I really thought she'd had it when I went out to do chores because the other two that I am keeping in at night were the only two raising h*ll vocally to get fed/out.  She IS being uncharacteristically quiet but I've seen no boogies or anything else exiting her body other than the usual  . I dawdled doing chores just to see if she was going to give any additional reason to keep her up, but she didn't.  I'm pretty sure she's going to have it today though.  She's obviously dropped, her hootie is showing pinky and she's not staying with the other two ewes in the paddock.  I'll keep ya posted!
> 
> The green egg came from a chicken called an Easter Egger..... It's a cross between an Ameraucana (blue egg layer) and any brown laying bird.  Some lay blue, some lay pink and some will just lay light brown.  Here's some from my Black Copper Marans hens (the darkest brown ones)
> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g68/remuda1/29c6fb33.jpg
> ...


I'm jealous of those chocolate colored eggs!  I so want some marans so we have the chocolate eggs in our egg basket. DH has mentioned selling eggs once all of our hens start laying. So far we have 3 of 6 laying. We get a green egg (EE), brown egg (RIR), and a light blueish egg (EE that just started laying 2days ago) daily. It makes for a pretty egg basket. I still want some chocolate egg layers though! Is it best to date all the eggs? I am guessing it is done to prove freshness.


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Blechhh, nothing new on the lamb front.....She's grazing with the others now.  

Hi Marlow .  I date the eggs so that I can eat or sell the oldest ones first.  I started doing that before I started selling because I'm not too organized and the cartons start taking over the fridge (I've had to start storing them out in the barn fridge too. LOL), but I think the customers enjoy knowing the exact day that their eggs were layed.  I know this isn't a chicken board, but I'd love to see your EE hens and a pic of one of those blue eggs.  Have I seen your name over on BYC too?? 

Kristi


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm marlowmanor on BYC too. I am not as active on BYC though. I'll get a picture of our egg carton after I gather eggs today. I do believe my other RIR just started laying today too since I heard the egg song and saw her sitting in one of the nest boxes too. So if I am right we should get 4 eggs today (2 brown, 2 colored). The newest EE egg looks like it has a very faint blue color to it. It is almost white. I could tell it was a different shade than the green one we get from the other EE. All of my EE hens look the same basically. They all have the typical wild partridge coloring (I think that is what I have heard it being called on the EE thread on BYC). I have one hen that has a black head instead of the golden brown coloring. I'll have to try to get some decent pictures of the EE hens and the egg I think is blueish. I have to figure out how to get a good shot of it though. The color is easily washed out in photos. I have no clue which EE hens are laying either! I have a guess on who is my green egg layer but I am not sure which EE is the most recent layer. I figure when they all start laying we may try to color their vents to determine who lays what eggwise.

You can see one of the EE hens in this picture. She is the hen to the right in the photo. The other 2 hens on the left are our 2 RIRs and the BR in the middle is our other roo. He is very docile and submissive. He doesn't even crow!





This is our EE roo. We got 5 straight run EEs last July and only one was a roo. One of the EE hens is in the background here too. 





All of our flock has the brown/red coloring which is one reason we got some colorful chicks Monday to add to the flock. I need some color variations in the flock!


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Mar 22, 2012)

interesting..as I said, not a chicken person..Our neighbor keeps them and we get eggs from him..as he encountered the same issue..to many eggs! 

I did not know some of them have "easter" colored eggs..saves on dye I guess? 

Your girl will wait til its pouring rain..are you getting rain there? Feel like I live in seattle..we've had rain the WHOLE week..


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Tex, we got another quarter inch overnight and it has sprinkled today but the sun has been trying to peek out too.  Can't complain about the temps either... 69 here right now, but I think I just heard on the weather that there's still some rain happening up along the red river. I haven't seen a radar though..... 

I have REALLY been trying to do some office work today.  Really.... I have.  But I've had ewes to stare at, eggs to collect, lambs to bottle feed, chickens on the nest to stare at...... OH, but I DID order some ink and envelopes online from Staples.  Does that count?  LOL .


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Mar 22, 2012)

it counts..ya "did" office work today....makes me wish I still worked at home and could check on my critters thruout the day..I'd REALLY like to start rotating my horses out onto the pasture..but cant keep them out all day..not with the lush grass....guess Ill be zipping home at lunch for a week to put them up so they dont founder..

We got over an inch of rain Monday..and it rained again this morning..everything is mucky and wet..but GREEN! yeah!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 22, 2012)

Well...your ewe is teasing you 

Poured heavy rain here and there is standing water all over the place that usually never looks like this.  Finally the rain has let up and will stop soon I hope.  Looked like one side of our pond would be breached, but so far so good.

Okay...what is your hold out ewe's name?  Will chant go, go, go....LOL


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 22, 2012)

LOL Bon, I wish that would work! If it doesnt happen soon her name may be mud  . Seriously though, I don't name anything that I can't consider a pet. I love all my sheep and I scratch the ones that will let me and I try to get all of the lambs to where I can scratch on them too, but it's easier for me if I don't name them. Does that make any sense at all?

At last check she was laying in her private room, chewing her cud and looking at me like "Problem?"


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 22, 2012)

Makes total sense to not name the keepers...just the ewes we breed and the ram.  This is the first year we got to name a lamb, since she will be a keeper and with a new ram, no inbreeding problems.  I came up with great names I thought, but hubby called her CryBaby because she can really holler and did so at birth when Mama Ewe was going between cleaning up her and her twin brother.  I hated that name, but since she now comes to Cry, guess that's her name.

We are careful to not name the ones that will be leaving, but slipped up on one ewe lamb when she had diahhrea (spelling?) and to keep that one straight started referring to her as Lady Di....geesh.  

But I ramble on...hope your lady in waiting doesn't keep you up all night!


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Lady Di.... Lol


----------



## Hillsvale (Mar 23, 2012)

TexasShepherdess said:
			
		

> she says "nah...dont think Im ready to give up the sheepie sheraton yet.." LOL
> 
> OK, explain on the green egg..they actually have chickens who have COLORED eggs? I am not a bird person, know nothing of chickens..


green, pink, blue... really dark brown, yellowish...


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 23, 2012)

Well, she's not wanting much to eat.... Walking like a duck, tail up, arching her back when she walks.  I just locked her back up in the lambing pen.  Had to confine the other two moms and babies beside her so she wouldn't have a fit.  Nothing presenting itself at the hind end yet..... time will tell, I guess.


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 23, 2012)

Definitely in labor.  Nesting, curling lip up.  More later.


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 23, 2012)

Water bag out.


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 23, 2012)

Two hooves peeking out then in, then out then.... Well, you know


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 23, 2012)

Go sheep mama go! Hope things go well and waiting on pictures!


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 23, 2012)

The deed is done.....unless there's another one in there


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 23, 2012)

Spoke too soon, first one is a ewe


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Mar 23, 2012)

Whoo Hoo! Congrats on the twins 

Liz


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Mar 23, 2012)

Baby Ewe, you cannot nurse off the wall..*chuckle*..looks like that is what shes trying to do "where the milk darn it.."

OK, how many more did she pop out for ya? she looked pretty big for a single..to me at least..


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 23, 2012)

NOW we're done.... I hope, lol


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Mar 23, 2012)

Pretty little lambs ")

2 ewes or one of each?

Liz


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 23, 2012)

First lamb has nursed....... And found it GOOD, lol. I think she wants more. So far second lamb is on its feet and searching, pretty sure I see danglies though

Yup, danglies


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 23, 2012)

yay, congrats!


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 23, 2012)

Not a speck of wool on either one. Just very glad that she did it on her own. I hope he finds the other side because sister has about drained the left one, lol!


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 23, 2012)

Im trying to upload a short video of the birth.  I thought I was taping when she pushed the head out, but looked down and it wasn't filming.  The video I got is from just after the head came out to when the rest of the body came out.  It's still processing from my phone to photobucket.  Does anyone know what code I use to put a link on here?

Editted for spelling.

ETA: The video.  I quit filming kind of abruptly, LOL!  You'll see why.  Some might consider it graphic, so be aware.
http://s53.photobucket.com/albums/g68/remuda1/?action=view&current=ebce4ede.mp4

I hope the link works.....


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Mar 23, 2012)

> Yup, danglies


LOL! One of each is good. 

Video clip worked too.

Liz


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 23, 2012)

YAY!!!!!!  Congratulations....super great finish to your lambing season...beautiful babies)))


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 23, 2012)

Saw the video and looks like the little went topsy turvy...one of those "put down the camera" moments...LOL!  So happy for you that all went well


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank y'all for being there again, lol  . There should be peace in the valley for a while now!! This was by far the easiest and fastest lambing we've had, at least for the ones that ive been there for. The one ewe had twin boys overnight so I don't know how hers went.  From the time this one had the first water bag show to the time she had the second lamb was about an hour I think. A blessedly good way to wrap things up. I think my husband is even more relieved that it's past now than I am. I'm sure he dreaded those phone calls saying "she's in labor, keep your phone close." Haha  .


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 24, 2012)

Okay...now let's see how long before you are looking forward to the next lambing season...hmmm...a week...two weeks tops? Happened to me...then the surprise little lamb arrived...that was two weeks ago...now I'm stalking BYH for baby lamb and goat photos...LOL


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 24, 2012)

LOL! It should be July or August here. THAT'LL be a nice time of year to be big fat preggo, huh?


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 24, 2012)

Well...lucky you!  Our handful of sheep (started out with 2...gradually bought more ewes, and now with babies we are up to 11 total) are bred to have babies in January....no summer babies for me...waaaaaaaaaaa...will have to live through your lambs


----------

